# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Marko Savolainen returns

## davelifter

Back in heavy training for a return to the pro stage in 06. In the process of making a training video. Here's the latest photo from yesterday. Currently weighing about 285lbs.

----------


## scriptfactory

Wow! He is looking thick. Those forearms look photoshopped.

----------


## S.P.G

dammmm !!!!!

----------


## Squatman51

he looking alot bigger

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

you're right they do look photoshopped...easy to tell

----------


## scriptfactory

> you're right they do look photoshopped...easy to tell


No, I don't think they are photoshopped. I meant that they are so huge that they look photoshopped. I'm pretty sure that is an unmodified picture, Marko was big before but now he is *humongous*!

----------


## bojan jebac

how tall is hE?

----------


## BigRandy

thick is an understatement!

----------


## davelifter

> how tall is hE?


5'9"

----------


## rruhl

More pics

http://www.pakkotoisto.com/vbulletin...splay.php?f=34

----------


## rruhl

More

----------


## rruhl

Guest posing at Finnish Nationals 2005

----------


## rruhl

DVD Trailer

http://koti.mbnet.fi/mtmm/11mb.wmv

----------


## rruhl

New website

http://www.markosavolainen.net

----------


## rruhl

Older pics

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=77951

----------


## Baba

In one of those pics hes got some outrageous acne.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Thick, but he's an ugly SOB.

----------


## kloter1

where the hell are his tri's at?

----------


## scrapakilla

they should have picked him to play the thing in the fantastic four movie.

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

he must be lonley...unless he fucks female gorillas

----------


## scriptfactory

> he must be lonley...unless he fucks female gorillas


I don't know... I think eastern european women have a different sense of attractiveness that american women. He is probably married or something.

----------


## PROUD TO BE DUTCH!

> Thick, but he's an ugly SOB.



thats for sure!


Dutch

----------


## TCEL300

hes a big boy..but damn hes fvckn ugly

----------


## Timm1704

dont think he will do any damage on stage, sure he is big, but not aesthetic

----------


## young steroid man

marko savolainen ROCKS!!!! BESTEs BODYBUILDER Ever...

----------


## SnaX

this guy looks like a jelly roll. "IMO" i think he's a joke. He's big, however i can look at any other current athletes and be more impressed.

----------

